# Boot knife - recommend please



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good knife to carry in ones boot.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm partial to the 5.11 Sidekick but you should look at the specs and decide if it will suit your needs. There are lots of good boot knives out there check united cutlery as well, they generally have good stuff.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't know about other places, I live in Texas, but most "boot knives" are double edged and classified as a dirk or dagger in Texas and as such a prohibited weapon. You can carry a gun for the same price. Why not just carry a pocket knife which is legal?


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

K-Bar 5 1/4 inch blade is what I carry. That or a Cold Steel GI Tanto Knife 7 inch blade.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a Smith&Wesson boot-knife that I purchased at BassPro. You can read a thread about the knife and my search for a good pair of boots to match the knife for when I am riding my motorbike at BikerCaged.com

It feels good in the hand, good in the boots and that is all that matters ...


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Halloween said:


> Can anyone recommend a good knife to carry in ones boot.


I agree with naekid. The s&w is a great boot knife that is cheap but will get the job done. Kershaw also has a boot knife with lots of options.Now if you want a boot knife for a hide away the kabar tdi last ditch is awesome or if you prefer the straight blade the kabar besh boga is good too. These can also be hidden on the back of your belt with a lil work.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

One of these... They also give you added ankle support....










You have to watch out for concealed weapons laws. In some places you can not conceal a knife that is over 3.5" or 4" in blade length. Unless you wear your pants tucked inside your boots, it is not going to be a self defense weapon, at least a quick one.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

OH ... cnsper

:melikey:

Very nice!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Go big or go home. We are not here to hurt feelings... LOL


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

cnsper said:


> One of these... They also give you added ankle support....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting knives, Lile Bowie and Arkansas Toothpick. First custom knife I bought was a Lile from Jimmy Lile. He tried to buy it back from me years later.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Halloween said:


> Can anyone recommend a good knife to carry in ones boot.


SOG Seal pup.
Gerber Fury
Old Timer boot knife[its actually a boot knife.]
Cold steel mini tanto.
Cold steel Culloden.

Can you tell I'm a gear freak yet?:laugh:



cnsper said:


> One of these... They also give you added ankle support....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you believe I've carried a bowie like that down in my old Karsmaker motocross boots?
Blisters..blisters..blisters.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I have the seal pup by sog. Its nice. There is narrower options for a boot knife though


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

The glock knife would work good


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

When I feel the need for a boot knife, it's either my old G96 boot dagger or the Fairbairne-Sykes Commando Dagger. I did carry the FS when spending a month in NY at the Brooklyn Navy Yard, when my ship had to get it's sonar dome repaired in '82. Yes, it was illegal...... so were the half dozen 'hood punks sizing up me and my four fellow squids as we walked the town.
The G96 boot knife has a spring clip and is fairly comfortable. The FS tends to slide all the way down, and is less comfy to wear.


----------



## 12over6 (Jun 12, 2012)

Gerber guardian back up

SOG pentagon

Kbar TDI

Gerber prodigy tanto

The guardian would be my first recommendation I carried one for several years and the sheath has adjustable retention, I don't have first hand experience with the others although they all seem to be solid, FYI the prodigy is larger and thicker than the others (i.e. heavier and bulkier)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I forgot the Pentagon! yeah, nice pig sticker!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I just got one of these after years of wanting one I really like the updated sheath for it.









My actually carried through a war and several years as a police officer is it's bigger brother.










The top one is the gerber guardian
The bottom is the Gerber MKI

htey make a larger version not suprisingly the mkII want one never had one yet.

really like my Gerbers
The mentioned Cold steel Culoden is also one I'd not hesitate to get for that use though.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Used a Gerber Mk 1 for awhile. Wish I never traded it away n


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

As my boot knives are knives of last resort (except when used to open a beer) So mine are much smaller. I carry either a Becker Necker or a Boker MPT by Chad Banos and lace them up in my boot. I convexed the Becker Necker to a polished scalpel sharp edge with the intent of only cutting flesh with it.


----------

